

Geoffrey Grosenbach on how to learn any programming language - IndianGuru
http://rubylearning.com/blog/2010/09/20/how-to-learn-ruby-or-any-programming-language/

======
lachyg
Interesting way of going about things. My approach which I'm trying now is
pretty simple. Immersing myself in everything Ruby. Read up a bit on the
history and purpose of the language, then learning all the basics, whilst
using a few full app tutorials. Along with bugging people on Skype whenever I
get a roadblock that Google can't solve ;-)

